# Exhaust Tips



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Morning, in the middle of cleaning and have not been able
to remove burnt on carbon from bottom of exhaust tips.
How do you get the chrome clean again?
Any help appreciated.

Thank You.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Autosol works well and it that won't do the job try a bit of wire wool first


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening Yellow_TT, thanks for your help.
Will try some wire wool, Autosol wont touch it
at the moment...


----------



## stuarte (Nov 2, 2012)

I used alloy wheel cleaner - sprayed it on, left for a few minutes then wiped off with a cloth and used autosol to polish.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Try AF Mercury - or Zepplin polishes


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

I used T cut Metal Polish that comes in a tube and a toothbrush to apply it, it's hard work in all honesty you really need to concentrate the effort adding pressure to the hard to shift bits but the hard graft is worth the end result.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

If its real bad, autosol and wire wool.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Have you removed it yet?, wd40 sprayed on the exhaust ,leave it for 5 or so minutes, then try wire wool


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, after trying a mix of the methods mentioned
we do have progress. It was tough to shift, and the chrome 
does seem a little pitted, but it is so much better than it was.

Thank You for replies.


----------

